# Samsung D600 Emulator



## MiMij (2. Jan 2008)

Ich hab mir eben den Samsung emulator geladen, jedoch bekomme ich das Midlet nicht importiert. Auf der Seite (http://developer.samsungmobile.com/Developer/resources/board_read.jsp?idx=1&tbl=RESOURCESBOARD) steht nur 



> To run your MIDlet on the emulator, please place your JAD and JAR files in a folder which does not contain any special character or space in its name. Click "File", "Import MIDlet" and then locate where your JAD and JAR files are.



Ich habs jetzt extra in den ordner 
C:\midlets\test
getan, aber es funktioniert immer noch net. Habe das Midlet auch shcon umbenannt ohne einen Punkt aber das aendert auch nix. 


Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2008)

was heißt "geht nicht"? Fehlermeldung?


----------



## MiMij (2. Jan 2008)

Na es passiert einfach gar nix  ich drueck halt auf import midlet, waehl die jad datei aus und es aendert sich nix, auch net wenn ich den emulator neu starte mit der refresh taste


----------



## MiMij (2. Jan 2008)

Achja, auf dem Sony Erricson emulator funktionierts, ohne Probleme. Nur das Samsung reagiert anders, wie ich aufm Handy gesehen hab. Nun will ich natuerlich net immer das Midlet aufs Handy machen, sondern auch den Emu benutzen.


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2008)

Emus sind halt immer so ne Sache. Läuft ein einfaches HelloWorld auf dem Emulator? Oder auch das nicht?


----------



## MiMij (2. Jan 2008)

Das problem ist, das ich das Programm ja net mal angezeigt bekomme. Wuerde es nun wenigstens inner Liste stehen, aber irgendwie scheint der import nicht zu funktionieren. Oder es liegt an den Sonderzeichen. Aber ich wuesste net wie ich das irgendwo hinpacken soll ohne \ oder : im Pfad.

Ich werd ma nen HelloWorld machen


----------



## MiMij (2. Jan 2008)

So, also HelloWorld laed er genauso wenig, entweder liegts am Pfad, oder da simport funktioniert net oder ich mach was falsch....


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2008)

muss man sich für den download anmelden? Sonst würd ichs mal schnell ausprobieren ...


----------



## MiMij (2. Jan 2008)

ich habs so runtergeladen
einfach auf der seite und dann bei file der name dahinter ist nen link, den sieht man nur net ^^


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2008)

aaaaahhhhhh ... ich teste gleich mal


----------



## MiMij (2. Jan 2008)

Ok danke fuer deine Muehe


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2008)

hm, funktioniert bei mir auch nicht. Ich guck heute Abend evtl. nochmal, wenn ich ein bisschen mehr zeit habe.


----------



## MiMij (2. Jan 2008)

Hm, danke trotzdem


----------

